# Do you play Warhammer/ 40k?



## empyrean (Mar 8, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, how many of you play a tabletop game regularly and how many don't?
Interesting too would be to know if there are people who came through the Black Library to Warhammer 40k as a game.

I for myself did play Warhammer, Warhammer 40k and Lord of the Rings quite some time, but dropped it because of financial issues and a lack of motivation to paint all these miniatures (I'm a perfectionist, units took half a year to be completed...).
Actually the background of 40k drew me closer to the game and not the game itself. So atm I'm just enjoying the richful and vivid background of the 40k universe through the medium of books.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I love the fiction/fluff side of the game, and usually a good story or an idea in the fluff will dictate the units I collect and paint.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I want to play it but i'm strapped for cash and can't afford anything from GW. Come April I will get my army.


----------



## Thandurin (Feb 27, 2011)

I've just started to read the books but haven't played the tabletop. I don't have the money and I doubt I could paint the miniatures all that well.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

as an answer which is not on your list, I do not play 40k or herohammer (fantasy) at all, and read very few of the books, some guard ones, and a couple of the bland horus heresy series, but nothing more and none of them really make me want to play.

and although I enjoy LotR I have not had a game of the skirmish game for a long long long time.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

I play both Fantasy and 40k, on a weekly basis, and find it hugely enjoyable. I also enjoy the fluff [been reading the HH series of late]; but the real draw for me is painting - as a relaxant, mainly [although the HPA I'm currently working on is giving me the horrors!]...

However, at my local gaming group, the pendulum seems to be swinging towards other systems at the minute - the old GW specialist games [we're planning a BFG narrative campaign at the minute], roleplay, and WarMachine / Hordes - I think we may have a slight case of 40k fatigue! :grin:


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> as an answer which is not on your list, I do not play 40k or herohammer (fantasy) at all, and read very few of the books, some guard ones, and a couple of the bland horus heresy series, but nothing more and none of them really make me want to play.
> 
> and although I enjoy LotR I have not had a game of the skirmish game for a long long long time.


your not a very happy soul are you stella :grin:


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I do not play the game however I do collect/assemble/paint/convert the miniatures, often after being inspired by the books, which is the main attraction for me.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Hudson said:


> your not a very happy soul are you stella :grin:


sure I am, because now I get to buy shit tons of ECW/WWII models and play superior systems written by quality writers and have been playtested extensively


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

comparing a sci fi game to historical is like comparing apple to oranges Stella, it can't be done! As for me, I started with Hero Quest and moved into Fantasy when I could afford it building a formidable Empire army when it was mostly metal, and the only plastics were the habardiers who were fat and only stood in one position. I moved into 40k soon after but I actually thought it was stupid at first... time went on and here I am, devoted to reading the books, buying the models and generally being involved with helping new people start up and teaching painting classes and what not... I'm fully engrossed!


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

I am working on creating my first 40k tabletop army the Chaos Daemons. It is centered around Slaaneshi and Tzeentch units. At the current time I only have two squads of Daemonettes, three Flamers, a Daemon Prince and a Keeper of Secrets, the two squads of Daemonettes and my Daemon Prince being the only models even basecoated. I plan in the future to purchase two squads of Horrors, Three Fiends and three Discs of Tzeentch and possibly a Lord of Change to complete my overall army.

As to what drew me into 40k, I played my first game as the IG against the Orks when I went to my Brother-In-Laws house for the birth of my Neice. He had plenty of RPing and military books and I rifled through them and found 40k and read some. We played and from that day forth I was hooked.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I do love playing it but the books and fluff is what keeps me in the game, but once the stories goes away I'm gone


----------



## thenickrulz (Mar 13, 2011)

Occasionally when i feel like it!!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I started playing during the Rogue Trader era when the only fiction was the brief flavour panels in rulebooks.

I have started and stopped playing 40K several times depending on whether I had close friends who played.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

HorusReborn said:


> comparing a sci fi game to historical is like comparing apple to oranges Stella, it can't be done!


correct, but were not comparing historical to sci fi, were comparing a wargame to a wargame, and that can be done


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah. I used to be one of those guys who would visit GW every week and play as many games as I could. Typically I`d get about four or five games per weekend. 

Now I am heavily into the lore and hobby side of it, so my gaming time has reduced by a lot. I still try to get in one game a week at least though, just for the sake of keeping a grasp of it. Who knows, one day they might have sensible rules again.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I love 40k, the minis are awesome and the rules are cool, but without the fluff it would not be the same thing for me.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I would, but the stuff's too expensive. I'll probably start after I've finished school in June. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Used to play both Warhammer games since they were released long time ago until i stopped 10 years ago. Rules were just too fiddly for my taste, not clean and not very good. And talk about pricing of models...

Moved to boardgames after that and never looking back, only read books now.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I used to okay quite a few years ago, but then I stopped. Never did get over my love for the fluff though and now just concentrate on that.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Like a lot of people, I started playing GW games when I was a kid, the original Space Hulk is what got me, that and Rogue Trader era minis. Back then the fiction and back stories weren't as comprehensive, so the models and game play had to sell the systems. Now the fiction adds so much narrative and makes me want to play, paint and collect even more. 

Not to mention the computer games. Dawn of War is still a bit hit and miss (and didn't really ever live up to my expectation), but it's added another dimension and brought in a whole new group of gamers.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Played 40k first then stopped, then 3years ago read the HH and then back into the table top.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

I would play now if i would get off my ass, spend the money, and paint my fucking army... new GK should hurry up so i can run a all termy army, that way i only have to paint like 30 models at the most!


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Nope, just doesn't appeal.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd love to play, but where I live, I doubt there's more than a very, very small handful of people who're even remotely interested in the universe of 40k, let alone interested in it AND wanting to play. Still, now that I'm working again, I'll build an army (or three) in hopes that I'm wrong.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I got into the tabletop through first reading the Horus Heresy a couple of years back. I had 2 weeks stuck in a room with no phone/TV/internet at school, so a friend loaned me Horus Rising and it was love at first sight haha


----------



## donskar (Apr 8, 2010)

Books only. Like them a lot. If I had the time (if only . . . ) I'd write more book reviews and have a shot at writing some BL short stories.

Would like to get a computer game version, but I get the feeling they aren't very good (?)


----------



## Cambrius (Nov 4, 2010)

I started by collecting and painting minis, as my friends played occasionally and it looked like fun to join in on. I also love the fluff and canon, so I started with the anthologies, and then the Horus Heresy series. In between releases I branched out into the omnibuses and then pretty much whatever caught my interest.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

game went down for me after 6th edition. I miss the old ways... But I occasionally visit my local GW and have a battle.

The fiction part is fricken awesome though.


----------



## sonn (Nov 25, 2010)

I got interested because of the first DOW, got a few books from the library and now spend far too much money on BL books. But I don't see myself ever playing 40K.


----------



## otogimaru (Dec 12, 2010)

love the tabletop game, love the books, the video games and everything about warhammer 40k in general


----------

